

Getting started using Messenger with XMPP   - SriniK
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windowslive/hh561460

======
saulrh
Seems like Embrace, Extend, Exterminate is in full swing here. At the very
least, I see custom additions to OAuth, plus a requirement for client IDs and
access tokens. In other words, you can't talk to their servers unless you ask
nicely, and they can revoke your program's access at a moment's notice.

